# Sweet Pepper ABTs



## oompappy (Feb 14, 2006)

I ran across some sweet mild peppers the other day that would fit in the pepper grill. My wife wont eat the hot pepper ABTs with jalapenos or fresnos. Got some mild for her and some hot for me. Stuffed with cooked ground sausage, blue cheese and sharp cheddar. She loved 'em!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Blue Chees and cheddar.... damn that sounds good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2006)

good lookin eats pap!  The colors are fantastic!  Next time, stick a habanero in the middle of one those mild peppers and see if she notices!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 14, 2006)

That looks great pappy, gonna have to try them one of these days. I usually scrape the ribs out of some of the jalapenos so they aren't hot for my wife & daughter. Don't try what cappy said or you will end up sleeping with one eye open that night!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 14, 2006)

What's that little gadget you have them stuck in? they look good. my wife won't eat the hot ones either.


----------



## oompappy (Feb 14, 2006)

One of them was shaped like a Hab, I had to eat that one!!!


----------



## oompappy (Feb 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What's that little gadget you have them stuck in? they look good. my wife won't eat the hot ones either.



That's a chile grill. Holds 2 dozen.


----------



## allie (Feb 14, 2006)

Those look awesome!  I'd eat the hot ones if they were here!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 14, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, i'll have to pick one up


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2006)

Here ya go, Ben!

http://www.irondesert.com/home.php?cat=248

This is where I bought my Dad's!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2006)

If you didn't already Ben, try this link too

http://www.irondesert.com/home.php?cat=248


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2006)

glad to help!  Nice lookin peppers pappy!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 15, 2006)

They do look good! I may have to get one of those holders too. Looks like good stuff :!:


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 16, 2006)

*ABT's*

Try coating your bacon with Dark Brown Sugar before you wrap the peppers.  Mellows out the heat for someone that needs a more mild pepper.
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2006)

ummmmm  pig candy abts!


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 16, 2006)

*Pig Candy ABT's*

You got it Cappy.  When the peppers are really hot, that sweet bacon makes a great compliment to the flavor.
Gonna have some tonight!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## john pen (Feb 16, 2006)

Dang, I need to be making those and selling them..a peice of steel with some holes cut and legs welded to it..starting at 24 bucks...lol..Im taking orders !!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Dang, I need to be making those and selling them..a peice of steel with some holes cut and legs welded to it..starting at 24 bucks...lol..Im taking orders !!


That was my thoughts exactly, John.  I'm starting a whole line of stuff and over-charging for it.  You BBQ people are crazy enough to buy anything... for any price.


----------

